
Ask HN: Favorite Android app that can block WiFi and/or 4G for selected apps? - OrgNet
like a really granular firewall, hopefully free and open source
======
hajfks
It might be something Huawei bundled into the EMUI Android distribution, but
on my EMUI/Android 8 I can just disable WiFi and mobile Internet for any app
here:

Settings - Networks - mobile Data - Networking Apps

------
Ultramanoid
AFWall+ :

[https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957231](https://forum.xda-
developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957231)

